# How far can/should you run polythelene flex pipe underground?



## cotoews (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi all- this summer I had underground irrigation installed for my yard. The crew I hired had great reviews and knocked it out in a day. Fast forward a couple months, I was ready to overseed and excited to (finally) fill in the bare dirt where the trenches had been dug. I used this last weekend to aerate, top dress, and overseed, and this morning turned on the sprinklers to get the process kicked off. Unfortunately, there was a huge geyser where there is no sprinkler. Looks like the team ran some polyethelene flex pipe over a 25 or so foot stretch from the PVC pipe, and only ran it 1-2 inches underground, which obviously I punctured with the aerator. I definitely know any tube/pipe should be at least 8 inches underground. I'm in TN, so I doubt it needs to be too deep. My question is not regarding the *depth*_, _but the *length *of this run. I always assumed this polyethelene tubing should just be for short stretches, 1-2 feet to connect a sprinkler head to the main supply. Is it a bad idea to run the tubing over this great of a length? The reason I ask is I don't trust this company to touch my yard any more. I'd rather get a partial refund and fix it myself to make sure it's done right.


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

Poly (there are different grades) is superior to pvc. Can be run any distance providing it is of adequate size.


----------



## cotoews (Jul 20, 2021)

SPman said:


> Poly (there are different grades) is superior to pvc. Can be run any distance providing it is of adequate size.


Thanks for the reply. Pretty sure it's this, or at least this is what I picked up to do the repair myself. 30 PSI pressure rating.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rain-Bird-100-ft-Polyethylene-Riser-Flex-Pipe/1000422127


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

There are various psi ratings for polyethylene pipe. The product in your lowes link is “funny pipe”, which is a light duty flexible pipe to allow easier placement of spray bodies. It’s usually a smaller 1/2” or 3/4” diameter.
For laterals and mains, you would use a traditional poly pipe that is more rigid and has a higher operational psi rating. I believe mine was 120 or 125psi as my static pressure is 105. I opted for a higher rated pipe over the 80psi variety.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I used that Lowe’s pipe on my system I’m in TN. Been in the ground for 2 years no problems. But I went below the frost line about 8 to 12 inches deep. I think it would be irresponsible of a company to not go at least deep enough to prevent damage from aeration.


----------

